#  > General Zone >  > Self Improvement >  >  >  How To Study - The 20 Step Guide

## adiiliuta

How To Study - The 20 Step Guide


Introduction: How to Use This Book....................................ix
1 Getting Started ..................................................  .................. 1
Keeping calm, getting in the mood to study, creating an
environment that works
2 Discovering How You Learn ................................................9
An introductory look at what makes you unique
as a learner
3 Looking and Listening ..................................................  ......19
Discover how you see and hear as part of
the way you learn
4 Making Images, Making Order, Making Sense..................25
Discover how you use imagery and sequence as
part of the way you learn
5 Learning by Doing ..................................................  ............31
Discover how you use movement and experience
as part of the way you learn
6 Making Studying Do-able ..................................................  41
Break assignments into sections to suit your
learning style and your calendar
7 Knowing What You Know ..................................................  51
Realize when you are sure of what you studied
8 Knowing When You Dont Know ......................................59
Realize when and how to question what
you studied
9 Getting Involved in Learning ..............................................67
Find and use what interests you to help you to want
to study
10 Getting More Out of Reading ............................................75
Before you read, anticipate; while you read, be aware;
after youve read, reflect
11 Remembering What Youve Learned..................................85
Make a memory chain: link what youre learning to
what you already know
12 Getting the Most from a Lecture ......................................95
Make the most of what you hear; different
notes for different learning styles
13 Getting the Most from Class Participation ....................103
Keep your focus and prepare for the unexpected
14 Getting the Most from a Class Discussion Group ..........111
Make the most of interacting with others
15 Making Yourself Understood ............................................117
Speak and write so others will know what you mean
16 Working with a Study Buddy ............................................127
How to best work with a study partner


17 Being Your Own Partner ..................................................  137
How to work with yourself as if you were
working with a partner
18 Preparing for Short-Answer Tests ....................................145
Prepare for multiple-choice, true/false,
matching, and fill-in-the-blank tests
19 Preparing for Essay Tests ..................................................  155
Create an essay test and reflect on the process
to develop your own test-taking guidelines
20 Knowing When You Need Help........................................167
Identify and appreciate special learning needs
Appendix: Additional Resources ......................................173
Useful organizations and publications to help
you get more from studying

Become a Better Student Quickly
Become a More Marketable Employee Fast
Get a Better Job Now 



```
http://**************/files/b39ac446/How_To_Study_-_The_20_Step_Guide_-_English.rar/
```


...a thanks is appreciatedSee More: How To Study - The 20 Step Guide

----------


## sinodas

thanks bro for the share )

----------


## Mohamed

very good book

----------


## medmane

thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

good book
thanks

----------


## f81aa

adiiliuta, thanks for sharing

----------


## flitypsi

GOOD BOOK !

Thank you for your sharing, :Smile: 

regards, :Smile:

----------


## atquicig

Excellent  ! I like it very much

----------


## zafar_14344

good book for study,

 tnx forproviding such a uniqu book

----------


## papondo

Thanks

----------


## samefilip

nice;] many thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks

----------


## krishna.neelabh4

thanx....good book

See More: How To Study - The 20 Step Guide

----------


## chemnguyents

thank you

----------


## devan

A GOOD book for the young students

thank you nice share

----------


## driftshade

thanks，it's the book i need

----------


## unni

Thanks bro for the share

----------


## SNman

Thanks a lot dude!

----------


## krewnich

Looks good, thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## dcciie251

before because my study method is not proper so the efficience is very low and waste a lot of time but gain a little 
this post is very useful and may have a great influence on me

----------


## sathees219

thanks...,

----------


## sikander

HMM. Thanks for the steps , will try to implement them .

----------


## T_egpet

Thanks! I needed this!

----------


## Aden999

Hi...,
Thanks for sharing this information....nice post.
My dear i think it is really helpful in study.I needed this.....
Nice sharing.

----------


## soebadri

nice post.... i like it

See More: How To Study - The 20 Step Guide

----------


## mulea

The link is dead...
Any re-upload, please?...

THANX!

----------


## orbawy

please upload again.

----------


## JoseT

Thank you very much.
Nice guide!

----------


## lohith021

Hi,

Please provide the Link again.

----------


## l.janicijevic

PETROLEUM NETWORK IS A GLOBAL PLATFORM CONNECTING
OIL & GAS COMPANIES & INDIVIDUALS (SELLERS, BUYERS AND FACILITATORS).
THE NETWORK IS A UNIQUE SOLUTION TO INTERMEDIARIES TO MAKE MONEY
NOT ONLY BY MARKETING THE COMMODITIES, BUT ALSO BY BEING PART OF THE
AFFILIATE PROGRAM OFFERED BY PETROLEUM NETWORK

HE NETWORK CONNECTS TOP SELLERS (REFINERIES) IN THE WORLD DIRECTLY WITH THE BUYERS AND
FACILITATORS SUBSCRIBED IN OUR WEBSITE: IT MEANS THAT ALL SUBSCRIBERS WILL RECEIVE MONTHLY OFFERS FROM EACH REFINERY.
IN ADDITION TO THAT, EVERY REGISTERED PERSON IN THE WEBSITE CAN MAKE MONEY BY BEING PART OF THE AFFILIATE PROGRAM.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## RalphAByrd

Thanks for sharing so much useful information!!!!!!

----------


## zapata

> How To Study - The 20 Step Guide
> 
> 
> Introduction: How to Use This Book....................................ix
> 1 Getting Started ..................................................  .................. 1
> Keeping calm, getting in the mood to study, creating an
> environment that works
> 2 Discovering How You Learn ................................................9
> An introductory look at what makes you unique
> ...



plz someone reupload the file

thanks in advanced

----------


## Jay_Piping Inspector

Hi everyone!!

Please see link below.Good luck on your studies!!

 Good Bless.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## zapata

> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Please see link below.Good luck on your studies!!
> 
>  Good Bless.
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



Thank you so much
I promise to study hard and with my knowledge to teach those who know less
take care

----------


## alexdeng2004

thank you very much

----------


## angel25

thanks* it's very helpfull!

----------


## Nabili

Thanks a lot.

See More: How To Study - The 20 Step Guide

----------


## alexdeng2004

thanks a lot!

----------

